# 1.8T GT2871r set up



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

Soo im lloking foward for a upgraded k04 turbo or the gt28 turbo upgrade. So i was checking about the GT28 eliminator set up but im not sure what else would i need if i buy the kit. I would like to know what else i would need to buy such as injectors, fuel pump(if needed), FMIC, unitronic program or anything else you guys recomend.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No. Not the eliminator. 

Contact PagParts to guide you.


----------



## VDUB33718T (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't buy eliminator if you want to see big power. Do it the right way and get an exhaust manifold from ATP or pag. Its a pain in the arse, but once you get it swapped you will see how the restrictive OEM manifold is, you will spool up much faster. You will need injectors, new tune, new downpipe, possible upgraded fuel pump, and a front mount intercooler if you don't already have one.


----------

